# a somewhat recent picture of kitty



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

from last summer


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 2, 2019)

Very nice, she looks like she rules the roost.


----------



## MeAgain (Aug 2, 2019)

Pretty kitty. Miss mine so much,got allergic.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very nice, she looks like she rules the roost.



Oh, she does    for sure!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Pretty kitty. Miss mine so much,got allergic.



That sucks


----------



## MeAgain (Aug 2, 2019)

JaniceM said:


> That sucks



Yes it does. I can't remember a day in my life we didn't have cats. Growing up we always had them and so did I till past 10 years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2019)

Beautiful girl Janice!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Yes it does. I can't remember a day in my life we didn't have cats. Growing up we always had them and so did I till past 10 years.



When one of my kids was little, it appeared as if he were allergic to cats.  Turned out he was only bothered by the dander.  Could that possibly be the case with you?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

Beautiful Kitty!


----------



## MeAgain (Aug 2, 2019)

JaniceM said:


> When one of my kids was little, it appeared as if he were allergic to cats.  Turned out he was only bothered by the dander.  Could that possibly be the case with you?



Not sure but it sure was something the cat had I was allergic to. Last took up with hubby since I didn't give him much attention. 

Whatever it was I had way too much work to do to have a needy cat. Or to be sick. I do miss them so though.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

Cute.   I like grey cats - I have one.


----------

